# Sticky  Black Library Submission Guidelines



## Commissar Ploss

If you are looking to get published with the black library and have a wonderful short story/novel that you would like to see published.

check out the submission guidelines for the Black Library by clicking on the link below.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html#guidelines

Commissar Ploss

Edit: also these tidbits from Writersmarket.com to which i am subscribed. (Updated: June 2nd, 2010)

BL PUBLISHING

Willow Road
Lenton, Nottingham, NG7 2WS
Wales

Phone: (44) (115) 900-4100
Fax: (44) (115) 900-4111
E-mail: [email protected], [email protected]
Website: www.blacklibrary.com

Estab. 1997. Publishes paperback originals. Published 3 new writers last year. Averages 65 total titles/year, 65 fiction titles/year.
Contact: Christian Dunn
Fiction
Needs: Fantasy (space fantasy, sword and sorcery), horror (dark fantasy, futuristic), science fiction (hard science/technological, soft/sociological), short story collection, young adult/teen (fantasy/science fiction, horror). Published The Summoner, by Gail Z. Martin (fantasy), Horus Rising, by Dan Abnett (science fiction), The Vampire Genevieve, by Jack Yeovil (fantasy).

How To Contact: Our 2010 submissions window opens on 4 May 2010 and closes on 31 July 2010. Writers whose work we consider fit for publication will be contacted within 8 weeks of the window closing. Rejected submissions will not receive a response. Accepts queries by snail mail, e-mail. Include brief bio, list of publishing credits. Send SASE or IRC for return of ms or disposable copy of ms and SASE/IRC for reply only. Agented fiction: 5%. Responds to mss in 3 months. No unsolicited mss. Considers simultaneous submissions, e-mail submissions. Rarely critiques/comments on rejected mss.

Terms: Sends pre-production galleys to author. Writer's guidelines on website.


Tips
"Please check our website."


----------



## bobss

Commissar Ploss said:


> If you are looking to get published with the black library and have a wonderful short story/novel that you would like to see published.
> 
> check out the submission guidelines for the Black Library by clicking on the link below.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html#guidelines
> 
> Commissar Ploss


I am rather overjoyed admittedly. Now I can get some feedback for my fiction. But my mind, primarily my common sense, only too clearly states, that Black Library shall be swamped by so much by numerous others that I doubt mine would ever be read.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

they will read it, however they only respond to those that they _do not_ reject. If you don't hear back, they have obviously rejected it. sad...but thats how their doing it.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thread updated with information from writersmarket.com

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle

It'd be so exciting if one of us heresy onliners got published. Good luck to anyone who 1. Has the talent to write 40k fiction 2. Has the balls to submit it to judged by professionals.


----------



## Mossy Toes

1)'s in my left pocket, and 2)'s in my pants!


----------



## Boc

I feel like a pedo for reading that, Mossy. You bastid!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Im planning on submitting a Short Story this year. Its all planned out, although i've only written around 2,000 words so far. So I've got a fair bit of work to do by 31st July. Im totally convinced that it won't get published (_Mossy Toes_ has the right to be though if hes submitting this year, his stories are a good read if you havn't read them yet! :grin, but its been fun planning/writing it.

But yeah, its a Fantasy short story called _Darkness Stirs_.


----------



## Mossy Toes

:biggrin:

I have 6 short story ideas: 5 fairly-far-along WIPs, plus a new one that was beamed into my brains from above last night.

Plus a tentative novel submission, but I don't know if I'll get far enough along with that one by the end of the submissions window, so I'm giving the shorts higher precedence.

(and congrats, CotE, on what I assume to be a new medal--I got one of the same recently, too  )


----------



## Vaz

I've been writing a story (some of you may remember it from a LONG LONG way back, about an IG Regiment - quite gritty, lots of bad language. I'd have to tone it down a bit), to see if it's quality stuff. Might consider sending it before I head off.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i hope you all get a chance to submit something! I can't wait to see if you all get picked!

CP


----------



## Smokes

What if the 1,000 word sample runs over by lets say 13 words? I have the short story nearly finished (I'm planning on submitting three different samples of various works) and I chose a later part. Should I just play it safe and do some cleaning?


----------



## Mossy Toes

That small a margin of error has been, in previous competitions, perfectly acceptable. 13 is fine, just don't have it run over by 100.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Follow Mossy Toes' advice, you can't go wrong there . 13 words is perfectly acceptable, or at least it should be. However, if you still hold reservations, feel free to trim it down.

CP


----------



## deathbringer

I intend to submit a couple of pieces which will be worked on after exams (end tomorrow hooray), 

I would love some critique on them at some point and am more than happy to receive and critique pieces in return.

Obviously i cant post them as they are then null and void so pm's or emails would be preferable.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Updated Writersmarket.com information. Updated as of June 2nd, 2010.

CP


----------



## Turkeyspit

I'm also intending to submit some work, as writing in the W40K Universe (for money) would just be awesome beyond description.

I am however, a bit confused in that they are asking for a _summary_ instead of a _synopsis_ for Novel submissions.

Summary != Synopsis

And I'm sure if they wanted a synopsis, they would have said so. After working so hard on writing a decent synopsis, I'm a little at a loss as to what to include as a decent summary. :shok:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

your synopsis will cover the summary of your book. That is what a synopsis is anyways, a summary touching on the major points of your story. you should be fine with what you have. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just a reminder--the window has reopened until October 22nd, on the conditions that you only write about Typhus, Lucius, Ahriman or Khârn, and that the writing sample is only 500 words long. Want to get into the upcoming _Treacheries of the Space Marines_?

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html


----------



## donskar

Any word on 2011 submissions? Have a short story done (published years ago) that I'd like to revise to fit BL.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

nothing yet, although i'll ask around and see if i can dig anything up. 

CP


----------



## dark angel

The next Submission window begins in May, actually. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Working-For-Black-Library.html


----------



## Mossy Toes

Good to know--hadn't seen that yet, dark!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ah, nice find. should have probably looked there first i'd imagine. lol 

CP


----------

